# FAINTING when girth is tightened?? Help!



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Narcolepsy? Epilepsy? Something very painful under the girth? Girth is too tight and is cutting off air?


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

When I googled her symptoms, the tight girth issue was the only thing to come up. At first, I thought it explained her symptoms well, because I read lots about how many horses will "faint" or "shut down" or what have you when the girth is tightened too quickly. Unfortunately, that doesn't explain the bizarre yawn-like behavior and what seems to be dizzy spells in the stall


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm getting from the post that she's a young horse. I wouldn't suspect any kind of brain tumor / neurological abnormality at her age, but then who knows? Is it at all possible she got kicked in the head or something?


----------



## cascanastargazer (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, she's a 2yo filly. That is actually very possible, she's kept out to pasture with 3 other horses -- one very big mustang, a small mare, and another 2yo filly even smaller than she is... As far as I know, she gets along well with the mustang and the other filly but I don't know how she is with the other mare. But then again, anything can happen out in the pasture..


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Uugh, this rings a faint bell, but I can't remember what the cause was. I think it might have been something to do with restricting blood flow by pressing on something directly related to the heart. If I can find it, I'll repost. I think I found it a few years back when I was researching my horse's sudden falling asleep episodes.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a horse that occasionally goes down while being saddled. Sounds pretty similar to my boy, I just had a post on it and a lot of people posted some good information and possible solutions.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horse-goes-down-after-saddling-88214/

Its a lot of info to put down, but if you have any questions just let me know. I have been dealing with this for about 6 years now. Though for young horses that are starting their training it is heard of every now and then.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm by no means experienced in this. But you could try taking your hand and pressing firmly against different spots on her belly, where the girth would go. If you notice she seems to go wobbly when you're pressing in one spot maybe tell the vet about it. I'm curious about the blocking of a major vessel related to the heart too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Hmmm....

I don't know if it happens in horses, but in people it is called the Valsalva Reflex

Valsalva's manoeuvre: Information from Answers.com.

If you hold your breath which simultaneausly exerting yourself, you will pass out. In human beings, it is a little-known but completely normal phenomenom.

I wonder if your horse tries to hold her breath or "puff out" against the tightening girth....and is clenching so hard that she is inadvertantly causing the same drop in blood pressure that will lead to fainting?

Let us know what your vet says...


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I know a lot of horses at my barn hold their breath because they don't like a tight girth....... Keep us posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, the dark gums indicate poor circulation--I don't think she could pull back hard enough to cut off circulation to her head (it would have to be the carotid artery in her neck) but her owner COULD be compressing her left ventricle of her heart and restricting oxygenated blood flow to the rest of her body, which would explain why she passes out and the gum color. I would imagine her heart would have to be much larger than normal---what breed is she? Do you know if anyone in her pedigree has the X-factor gene?


----------

